# diy livery cirencester



## treacle_beastie (3 March 2013)

Hi I am looking for diy/assisted diy in the cirencester area or towards Cheltenham for 1 mare.

It must have 24/7 turnout in the Sumner and all year grazing.

Also must have plenty of off road hacking and a school.

Xc course on site or within hacking distance a must.

Ideally want somewhere with on site comps or within hacking distance to them as have no transport! 

Does anyone know anywhere that would be suitable?


----------



## monkeybum13 (3 March 2013)

There's loads of lovely livery yards around there but very few have xc courses.

If you can put the xc aside this place is lovely: http://jennajewitt.com/

XC course http://www.coriniumliveries.co.uk/#


----------



## treacle_beastie (3 March 2013)

Neither of those do DIY! But thanks though. I could do without xc but must have fantastic hacking.


----------



## Lanky Loll (8 March 2013)

Have pm'd you


----------



## treacle_beastie (8 March 2013)

Thanks, where is it lanky loll? It sounds amazing


----------



## treacle_beastie (8 March 2013)

Ignore that I found it!!!


----------



## Lanky Loll (8 March 2013)

Cool hope its ok the yard is stunning


----------



## PollyP99 (14 March 2013)

Could you share your secret (by Pm is ness) also looking for DIY in same area


----------



## fine_and_dandy (24 March 2013)

And me please!


----------



## treacle_beastie (25 April 2013)

Hi, I'm still looking in this area if anyone knows of anything with vacancies


----------



## angela percival (25 June 2013)

Hi

Go and look at Overley stables in Daglingworth - I used to keep my mare there and am going back with my new horse. They will do anything you ask for and even tailor it to suit you.
The riding is excellent - right on the Bathurst, where there are plenty of cross country fences etc in 15000 acres of riding land. There is also a near by jumping course in a park!!
Its quite small and as a consequence your horse will be in good hands - you can DIY or have any order of assisted.

Good luck.

Angela


----------



## Magicgem (3 August 2013)

Summerhouse cottage near north cerney do DIY. Don't have a number but they are on Facebook as is owner 'Kiki maile'


----------

